# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Help me!!

## melisweet

Hoi HOi,,

Toen ik ongesteld werd,had ik na 3 dagen sex gedaan,in mijn ongesteld..kan ik daarvan zwanger raken???

P.S..Laat me weten..graag.

----------


## Agnes574

Normaal gezien kun je niet zwanger worden tijdens je ongesteldheid.

----------

